

Your call is important to us - __
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10789441

======
kingnothing
Seems like it would be cheaper and easier to just hire people of local
nationality to the callers instead of trying to create a computerized system
to make cultural and psychological inferences based on key words which are
then fed to foreign phone support personnel.

